# Broken toe?



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Noticed her toe when she only a few day old. Thought it would straighten out. Doesn't seem to bother her or effect her perch... Any ideas?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

See if you can gently pull it straight out. That might allow it to go back to its proper location. An old chiropractic trick.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try gently pulling it straight out. That may allow it to reposition properly. It's an old chiropractic technique.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Try gently pulling it straight out. That may allow it to reposition properly. It's an old chiropractic technique.


That makes me nervous! But I'll do it!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Makes me nervous too. Although that's how dislocations are set back into place. Thought I was going to smack that doctor that reset my thumb with no pain med prior. Took him 3 or 4 tries. I was 9 and nope, I have never forgotten! Anyway, good luck helping your little one.  Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My son and I do that to our feet all the time. Makes a huge difference in foot maintenance. Shoes feel better. Walking is easier. Balance is better. Anyway it's more a relief, than a setting of a dislocation.


----------



## Hillside_Ben (Apr 8, 2013)

I wouldn't do that. It may be that the foot hasn't formed properly. Did they hatch early by any chance? You get that when the temp is a little high in the incubator.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not saying its dislocated. I'm not saying its been broke. I just know I wouldn't have the guts to pull because I'd be afraid of making something worse. If I were a vet or something on that order who has done those things before, then I'd have it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If its dislocated badly a gentle tug is not going to be a problem. You'll see the distress and stop. If its a minor subluxation then this is likely all it takes to correct the problem. I used to do dog toes all the time. Cats too. And I'm a veterinarian trained by Options for Animals in chiropractic care for animals. I wouldn't suggest it, if I thought it was dangerous or could cause further problems. 

If you don't want to, then don't. Chickens generally do fine with crooked toes. My old Roo had one. (Came that way from a former fracture.) He did just fine.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> If its dislocated badly a gentle tug is not going to be a problem. You'll see the distress and stop. If its a minor subluxation then this is likely all it takes to correct the problem. I used to do dog toes all the time. Cats too. And I'm a veterinarian trained by Options for Animals in chiropractic care for animals. I wouldn't suggest it, if I thought it was dangerous or could cause further problems.
> 
> If you don't want to, then don't. Chickens generally do fine with crooked toes. My old Roo had one. (Came that way from a former fracture.) He did just fine.


Gave it a good tug. A few times. Doubt I did it good enough but it didn't work. Didn't bother her in the least. No distress at all. And she walks and perches fine. Guess she'll just have a crooked toe. But I will always keep an eye on her and let y'all know if something changes! Thanks for the help!

I have no idea of her incubation or hatching conditions. She's from TSC. she's a white leghorn. She's always been more scraggly then the rest and when we first got her I wasn't sure she was going to make it. She just wasn't as active as the others. She keeps up with them all now though. She's just as feisty as the rest.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

....*ask "EnergyVet"....
*_BUT..._I _think _that I would try it again...somewhat more forcefully...and THEN "split-it" with something similar to _part of a popsickle stick _(straight).
----just an _uneducated _opinion.
???
ReTIRED


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> ....ask "EnergyVet"....
> BUT...I think that I would try it again...somewhat more forcefully...and THEN "split-it" with something similar to part of a popsickle stick (straight).
> ----just an uneducated opinion.
> ???
> ReTIRED


I tried it again. A little more force. Nothing happened. And she didn't react at all. I am wondering if its still not enough force... But I have a real try! I can hardly tell the 2 leghorns apart now... So Pearl's crooked toe is her trademark!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Someday you'll just pick her up and pop her toe and it will be done. Good practice? Try your own feet. Honestly it's the best thing you can do for yourself. 

Sometimes we don't like the answers to questions we pose. Lol Be open to what life is teaching you in any moment. 

And .... Do Not Splint the toe or the foot. Better she uses it and goes about her business. Like you said, no big deal here. 

Love to pearl!


----------

